# Help Pls.. for design of small breeding loft for only 3-5 pairs



## jhono24 (Dec 14, 2013)

im a beginner in pigeon racing.. i want to build a breeding loft for only 3-5 pairs of birds.. but i dont know what design will fit on them.. can anyone help me pls? :/


----------

